# Down regulation seems like not working out:( i need advice pls



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

  This is my second cycle now(Long Protocol). I am currently on 13th day of my nasal spray, started first day of my period. I had a scan earlier and the nurse said my lining is still thick(around 6mm not sure) they said you need to be atleast below 5mm for me to be able to start with my injections(stimming) They also said i can continue on with the nasal spray til monday for 6 more days, if not i have to stop the cycle again I dont know what to do anymore. Why is it not working out? Why is my body not responding? Before I was on short protocol and didnt work out, i feel so bad.  How long should be a woman on nasal spray? The nurse said they might be able to change the protocol again for the third time, if i dont respond after 6 days. Any ladies who has the same experience as me? Does this happen? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi pixie, 

with my last cycle I had to DR for longer due to the lining being too thick. Would you consider accupuncture? I am a huge fan, and when I needed my lining thinner my accupucnture lady did lots of "blood moving" points. Whilst I didn't have a bleed, my lining did thin by over a cm in two days. Might be worth a try.

Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks MRs_F
How long were uve been down regulating? I heard a lot of good things about acupuncture, i might give it a try. Hopefully my lining will get thinner by monday. It's so hard when u know ur one step done and then suddenly you're 5 steps back again uggh! I never thought that this IVF journey will be this stressful. Thanks again mrs_f


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

I was on busereline injections and DRed for over two weeks. 

I really love accupuncture. I am not sure I believe all then 'mumbo jumbo', but I used it regularly with both my cycles (both successful). I looked upon it as a time for relaxation a nd focusing on Myself and my body. My acupuncturist was very good, she always asked what part of treatment I was on (DR / stims / ET etc) and focused her efforts on growing or thinning or nurturing or calming etc. I probably saw her 7 or 8 times total per cycle... During DR, during stims, around EC, before ET and straight after ET. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

When I did long protocol (which was miserable), my lining didn't thin adequately after 2 weeks of buserelin injections and they had to double the dosage for an additional week, which did the trick. I never had any additional bleeding, but enough of the endometrium was reabsorbed internally that it went from 8 mm to 4.2 mm. The thinning without additional bleeding is unusual (though far from unheard of), but lots of ladies need a higher dose of the downreg medication and/or a longer downreg period to achieve the desired result. I'm surprised your clinic didn't immediately double your dosage, unless they already started you on a high dose. 

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It took me 4 weeks to DR the first time using busereline injections, and about 6-8 weeks the second time because i have a cyst/follicle and stubborn lining.

Don't worry honey. They tell you that DR will take X number of days, and stims will take X number of days, but really it's all approximates and averages.

We did a poll on the IVF section about how long people took to stim and it varied from 6 to over 20: they can only give you an estimate so don't get upset. Here is he poll:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324908.0

Good luck xxx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Girls! Really appreciate the time u gave to answer here and to make me feel better 
The nurse didn't up my dosage on suprecur. Maybe because i am taking it every 6 hours, 4x a day already. They said there's too cyst visible on the scan too, but it wouldn't be problem and my ovaries are quiet. So just have to wait til Monday and see what's going to happen. I am still having spotting and the nurse said it is a good thing too, it can help get my lining thinner. Hopefully this 6 more days on nasal spray can make a difference. I am keeping my fingers crossed as I will probably go mental if this cycle gets stop again. Thanks again ladies and hopefully everyone had a good new year!


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi guys just a little update, went back yesterday for a scan to measure my lining. And YES! It got thinner. Asked the nurse what size it is and she said she cant even measure it anymore. Thats how thin it was. So I'm about to start my stimming later this evening, yey!!! I didnt know that those additional 6 days on nasal spray can make a huge improvement. Thanks girls for the advice.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Glad to hear you got a good result!


----------

